
Show HN: Build cross-platform CLI applications with TypeScript - khalidx
https://github.com/khalidx/typescript-cli-starter
======
khalidx
Hello again Hacker News!

I got a lot of love last time I shared an open source project on HN (and by a
"lot" I mean 20 stars on GitHub, HA HA).

The point is, I always get so much value out of HN, and want to keep giving
back. Here's a starter project template to get you going building cross-
platform (Windows, Mac, Linux) CLI applications using plain-old TypeScript or
node!

I write lots of little CLI applications and this gets me going pretty fast
with a running CLI, a place to write tests, and a single-command to build
everything.

Free forever + open source. Comments/concerns/suggestions are welcomed!

Enjoy and thanks for reading.

